# Grey rep?



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, so I've gotten + rep (green) and neg rep (red), wat in the hell is grey?


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

i've got a blue one...but i am colorblind...
Whats up with only being able to + rep today?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 28, 2009)

okay, maybe its blue, wats it mean? And I dunno, ask GrowTech, he thinks hes some big shit up in here


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 28, 2009)

Its cool that we have the ability to at least rep now. I dont mind having to switch back to blazin07 to do it but it's a step that we can do it in the new format now. But as far as the colors who knows, but would like to know myself


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

slackjack said:


> i've got a blue one...but i am colorblind...
> Whats up with only being able to + rep today?


People abusing the rep system. No rep is neg rep...easy.


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 28, 2009)

Easy enough. usually i have noticed that hotheads are doing that, fighting etc. Makes sence since the moderators do a good job of keeping the out of hand stuff under control. thanks


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Way too much fighting...Agenda spammers, idiots, and just people in foul moods hooking up on the net.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 28, 2009)

theyve disabled neg rep tday. i already asked...


and your right its cos ppl abuse it


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> okay, maybe its blue, wats it mean? And I dunno, ask GrowTech, he thinks hes some big shit up in here


Do you have a problem with big shit?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Do you have a problem with big shit?


lmfao 

thats one way to make the cookie crumble lol,,, ten points


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

All my reps appear as black, I've never had colored ones  

So why was neg rep disabled? I wanted to ask on the thread about it, but someone jumped the gun and closed the thread without an explaination. 

Somebody said today that elite members can still neg rep people, is that true?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

i see 5 black followerd by 6 red on yours misshess.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

oh no, I'm talking about when you look at the rep area on my rollitup where people say what they said on your rep. The things that show here on the page look like that for everyone. first you get 5 black then they switch to red.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

oh, the grey rep there is from poeple with less than 50 posts. you get to see that they repped you, but it doesnt count toward points.

now rep me bitches....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

only elite members are allowed to neg rep now. people were abusing the system again.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you for the explaination. I appreciate it.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> only elite members are allowed to neg rep now. people were abusing the system again.


cant we just get rid of the offenders? i think i speak for everyone when i say they wont be missed.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> thank you for the explaination. I appreciate it.


anytime...


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry for the thread-jack Where. It looks like we did find an answer (and i guess you were right about the grey - i had a feeling)



SlikWiLL13 said:


> oh, the grey rep there is from poeple with less than 50 posts. you get to see that they repped you, but it doesnt count toward points.
> 
> now rep me bitches....


Oh, and slik...... + rep .... biotch!


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> only elite members are allowed to neg rep now. people were abusing the system again.


This brings the debate of: do I really want to pay to neg rep people????
lol, probably.... i find the - rep a very versatile tool (when used un-anonymously)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

i think they should only be able to neg rep elite members then. otherwise whats the point?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i think they should only be able to neg rep elite members then. otherwise whats the point?


we're trying to run a democracy here damnit. you pay for power. 


just playin'


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we're trying to run a democracy here damnit. you pay for power.
> 
> 
> just playin'


word, i am from chicago. so i know all about that.

is elite a one time charge, or monthly?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> word, i am from chicago. so i know all about that.
> 
> is elite a one time charge, or monthly?



30 dollars for 6 months.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Rather than paying to neg rep people, just plus rep everyone you agree with in the least way. No rep equals negative I suppose.


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

how do you abuse something that means nothing? reps pretty worthless. i dont judge peoples answers or questions based on their rep blocks. someone could have 14 posts, and neg rep to the moon, if the guy has question ill answer it and if he makes a comment thats legit and not just spam/flame cool. if anything the whole VPxperience is like a mini game within the forum. unfortunately its not like chuck e cheese where i cash in my tokens.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Rather than paying to neg rep people, just plus rep everyone you agree with in the least way. No rep equals negative I suppose.


your such a rebel!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Just workin the system. I learned well from our ex-governers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

we never hear, ....... "i did what he told me to do because he had big rep and then my plant died". we always hear, ..... "he negative repped me". it seems rep is more like gold stars then anything.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, yeaaaa...... sorry about that by the way FDD!


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

All together people get very fussy about negative rep, what's funny is when they send you hateful messages because you -repped them and left your name on it... Jeez, no wonder people -rep anonymously...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I wonder how many have contacted the mods with a tear in their eye ...I did not deserve the bad rep....wawa Post the names


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had people neg rep me and leave their name, I actually respect that more than those drive by reps where they're too wussified to leave their names.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

i've had to ban people because they went postal after getting negative rep.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I wonder how many have contacted the mods with a tear in their eye ...I did not deserve the bad rep....wawa Post the names


"I did not deserve the bad rep" -- Quote of the year 

Honestly though, I don't think there is anything a mod could do about -rep aside from change what it says.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I have neg reped a couple...If you could slap on the net I would have done that instead


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've had to ban people because they went postal after getting negative rep.


thats so... sad


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

i dont know if ive ever recived a signed neg rep. i wouldnt get my undies in a bunch, maybe further debate as to why. ive only handed out a couple negs myself and have signed every one.

whatever


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've had people neg rep me and leave their name, I actually respect that more than those drive by reps where they're too wussified to leave their names.



But do you send whiney PMs to people after they -rep you and leave their name? I've gotten that a few times, almost takes makes me want to not leave my name because I don't want to hear more whining


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> "I did not deserve the bad rep" -- Quote of the year
> 
> Honestly though, I don't think there is anything a mod could do about -rep aside from change what it says.


I was just speculating. How many times a day?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've had to ban people because they went postal after getting negative rep.




Today I got a message from someone I -repped... called me an asshole, and a dick, and this and that...  I'll take the high road...


So I can totally see how a -rep could turn into an infraction quick if you can't keep control over yourself.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, i had a little postal episode the other day... anonymously neg repping and leaving a stupid comment set me a little off. Everyone does it, especially online. It will probably be much more drama free without neg rep provocation. I was thinking about asking mods to just make peoples names show. that probably wouldnt be as effective though


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I was just speculating. How many times a day?


 Well so far today I recieved one, but I also haven't -repped anyone in a while... 

and man was it brutal... Act like I took away his favorite toy or something.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

People don't generally whine at me, I can out bitch anyone, it's almost a profession for me. 

I think most people are aware that I'm a bitch and I like it that way, no surprises for anyone. It's best when my reputation for being the bitch of all bitches proceeds me.  ...... .......






GrowTech said:


> But do you send whiney PMs to people after they -rep you and leave their name? I've gotten that a few times, almost takes makes me want to not leave my name because I don't want to hear more whining


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

yea, im on another forum and rep is listed as

[+/-][thread title][user][comment]


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

slackjack said:


> lol, i had a little postal episode the other day... anonymously neg repping and leaving a stupid comment set me a little off. Everyone does it, especially online. It will probably be much more drama free without neg rep provocation. I was thinking about asking mods to just make peoples names show. that probably wouldnt be as effective though


Haha, the anonymity is free... but you can see the names when you are elite.


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

are there still ads if you are elite?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Haha, the anonymity is free... but you can see the names when you are elite.


they automaticaly show when your elite?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Haha, the anonymity is free... but you can see the names when you are elite.


Sorry about all that neg rep there I slipped wawawa


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> People don't generally whine at me, I can out bitch anyone, it's almost a profession for me.


lol, is that a challenge?? 
Another user and I last week shared neg rep with each other, left names, and then sent PMs to each other thanking each other...lol


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think most people are aware that I'm a bitch and I like it that way, no surprises for anyone. It's best when my reputation for being the bitch of all bitches proceeds me.  ...... .......


 totally reminds me of these things:








I want to get one for my lady as a joke, but I know she will spike my nutes with bleach to get back at me... I'm still sure that she snuck spider mites into one of my grows a long time ago!


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> they automaticaly show when your elite?


Yes sir!



diemdepyro said:


> Sorry about all that neg rep there I slipped wawawa


LOL... Neg rep is like someone flipping me off... sort of lame if unprovoked, but doesn't phase me.



slackjack said:


> lol, is that a challenge??
> Another user and I last week shared neg rep with each other, left names, and then sent PMs to each other thanking each other...lol



That's classic dude.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 28, 2009)

ugzkmk said:


> are there still ads if you are elite?



i think the ads are gone for elite members. i'm a mod so i'm not certain. maybe an elite member will chime in.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't care but the ones that do....Hate to be them. My cyber rep is ruined!. Helluva thought.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

what adds? I don't have any, (and don't zap me with any either)


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

im just wondering because if they didnt thats not too elite.

i just use ad blocker though.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

The ads are a necessary evil. I see this. People need to get real.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh honey, no, no, you don't want that. I have a headache and only 1 hit of weed left, I'm liable to kill you. Then your family would miss you and I'd be the first person ever jailed for cyber murder by internet bitching..... there'd be news cameras, and my family doesn't know how to tend to my plants......




slackjack said:


> lol, is that a challenge??
> Another user and I last week shared neg rep with each other, left names, and then sent PMs to each other thanking each other...lol


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think the ads are gone for elite members. i'm a mod so i'm not certain. maybe an elite member will chime in.


Thank you for reminding me--- I am Elite & Mod and on the new skin I am still seeing ads. I'm gonna go let rolli know right now... 

Didn't even realize it until now  and people have been complaining about them I guess? 
*
Update: He's looking into it... Generally elite members don't have to look at the ads though. FYI.*


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

oh yea, they pay the bills. but some of them are obnoxiously large. a banner at the top and bottom that rotates compaines is cool, but when you load a page and theres an ackward 400x400 images, that takes away from my browsing.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> oh, the grey rep there is from poeple with less than 50 posts. you get to see that they repped you, but it doesnt count toward points.
> 
> now rep me bitches....


+rep thanx......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Why can't I plus rep me? I am the deserving one


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Why can't I plus rep me? I am the deserving one



I can +rep you I think? Can I?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you guys using blzn 07? That's the skin I'm using and I don't have any adds. I kept wondering about people bitching about huge adds, I was always all "what adds". 

I really don't see any adds at all.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang, I guess its my pop up blocker but I never get tripped up on obnoxious ads here...which I do absolutely LOVE!


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm using the new skin now that everything is fixed and looking pretty...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

That grey one has no adds either they will now!


----------



## gogrow (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think the ads are gone for elite members. i'm a mod so i'm not certain. maybe an elite member will chime in.



if i remember correctly, elite members have an option to disable the ads.... not exactly sure though


----------



## slackjack (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> That grey one has no adds either they will now!


DAMN!! the Grey stealth page is what I use! LEAVE IT BE!!!

Ms Moffitt, lol, your great!  ... but RIU says I have to spread rep around before I can give you more!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you, thank you, 

I'm here all night

don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> if i remember correctly, elite members have an option to disable the ads.... not exactly sure though




For my they are removed by default... I don't know if it's an "option" -- that'd be kind of funny though --- "Yes I would like to register for 6 months of elite... but can I keep the ads?"


I can relate to that with magazines... Only thing I pay attention to in high times is the ads, looking out for new stuff.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha, no ads in grey... That loophole is goin' out the door soon I bet LOL


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

This only good rep thing is starting to backfire, some threads have been flamed because there is no peer pressure.


----------



## gogrow (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> For my they are removed by default... I don't know if it's an "option" -- that'd be kind of funny though --- "Yes I would like to register for 6 months of elite... but can I keep the ads?"
> 
> 
> I can relate to that with magazines... Only thing I pay attention to in high times is the ads, looking out for new stuff.



like i said; i dont really remember... i've been elite since the first month it started i believe.... memory gets a little fuzzy when its past a week or two


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Haha, no ads in grey... That loophole is goin' out the door soon I bet LOL


The ads are necessary. The grey is nice though. Every time I said that before I got neg repped LOL


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Where's the flamage, I want to read it too . 





diemdepyro said:


> This only good rep thing is starting to backfire, some threads have been flamed because there is no peer pressure.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Look around anarchy...


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Where's the flamage, I want to read it too .



Ditto.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Look around anarchy...



Haha do you mean "Politics" ?


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I did my service today with the Myspace password fisherman. Let the Flamies report it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

where is anarchy? Politics?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I did my service today with the Myspace password fisherman. Let the Flamies report it.



I think I closed both of those threads and banned the boy... 

Phishing people myspace accounts on a website thats highest importance is anonymity = wayyyyyyyyyy messed up. 

To say its a fund raiser for a dying friend = way messed up * 10


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Some stuff even pisses me off...Then I couldn,t neg rep the ass.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

Someone was actually doing that? WTF, people will do anything to steal a buck these days. 





GrowTech said:


> I think I closed both of those threads and banned the boy...
> 
> Phishing people myspace accounts on a website thats highest importance is anonymity = wayyyyyyyyyy messed up.
> 
> To say its a fund raiser for a dying friend = way messed up * 10


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Some stuff even pisses me off...Then I couldn,t neg rep the ass.



It's okay, he would've sent you a hateful message about how he didn't deserve it, yadda yadda yadda. 

People take it much more seriously than it needs to be taken.

AKA: We're almost at page 10


----------



## gogrow (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> I think I closed both of those threads and banned the boy...
> 
> Phishing people myspace accounts on a website thats highest importance is anonymity = wayyyyyyyyyy messed up.
> 
> To say its a fund raiser for a dying friend = way messed up * 10



whoa... what did i miss??


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

Be funny if this thread got closed...........


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Someone was actually doing that? WTF, people will do anything to steal a buck these days.



Yep... by the time I noticed it both threads he posted had 2 pages worth of replies talking about how big a scum bag he is for doing that...


We got some kind folks around here, and then we got people who make up stories about dying people to take advantage of others.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> whoa... what did i miss??



You should see for yourself man... I'll dig through and see if I can find them... Once you see it you will shit bricks.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> Be funny if this thread got closed...........


You can summons the power of fdd2blk by screaming out "Olly olly oxen free" really loud...


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I catch them guys all the time....All kinds of crap.....Stoners easy to scam?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I catch them guys all the time....All kinds of crap.....Stoners easy to scam?




Depends on how many of us stoners have been payin' taxes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

OK now I'm dying to read it, where is it? It's closed so it's not like any arguments will still go on.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't find my own posts......use the search lol


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 28, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> It's okay, he would've sent you a hateful message about how he didn't deserve it, yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> People take it much more seriously than it needs to be taken.
> 
> AKA: We're almost at page 10


40 ppp ftw.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/155345-help-my-friend-dying.html Here it is This is a password thief. Disabled link.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

classic.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

The search works better on the gray skin


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 28, 2009)

What a loser, trying to steal passwords by saying his friend is dying, he probably doesn't even have a friend. Not even one......


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 28, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What a loser, trying to steal passwords by saying his friend is dying, he probably doesn't even have a friend. Not even one......


Always the optimist huh lmao....Them guys suck and they are every where.

I could tell you some stories about ways to mess with them..but I digress


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

so all this talk about the -rep for elite members got me to wonderin'.....i just bought a year, havent got it yet but when i do have it, what is the criteria for a neg rep? i mean are there rules to it or is it just a common sense approach?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> so all this talk about the -rep for elite members got me to wonderin'.....i just bought a year, havent got it yet but when i do have it, what is the criteria for a neg rep? i mean are there rules to it or is it just a common sense approach?


i think you should auction off your daily neg rep allowance to the highest non-elite bidder.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

I have Canadian money do we pay in Canadian dollars?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> I have Canadian money do we pay in Canadian dollars?


these days there better than US dollars.


----------



## diemdepyro (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad I have them then. I paid 60 cents on the US dollar 15 years ago.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

dont quote me on that, but a little while back i read that canadian pot smugglers werent shipping as much herb south because the exchange rate was fucking them.


----------

